# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Agaricus heinemannianus

## Azuer

Os pongo ahora la foto de una seta poco frecuente, caracterizada por su pequeño tamaño y sus bellos tonos de color púrpura, _Agaricus heinemannianus_. Hay varias especies parecidas, de las que sólo se puede separar con seguridad mediante un estudio microscópico (por ejemplo _A. dulcidulus_ y _A. porphyrizon_)

----------

